# From the grave I heard them calling...



## svalbard (Oct 5, 2020)

Sixth century warrior set to shed new light on Dark Ages
					

New discovery opens a window on a crucial period of English history, writes David Keys




					www.independent.co.uk
				




An interesting article on a recently discovered grave of a high status warrior. The fact that he was buried with a sword shows that he was someone of real authority and wealth. As I read the piece I wondered if he is a person who has being named in the Anglo-Saxon Chronicle(if he was indeed an AS) such is the wealth of his grave goods and the location of the grave.


----------

